# live copepods in a bottle



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

Not sure who makes it but j and l sells them and its live copepods. Just wondering if any one else has seen these in a store. I live in abby and dont want to make the drive just for a 20 dollar product


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I havent seen anyone else sell these ...i buy them as well from J&L. If you can call the store, pay for them, I can pick them up after work and maybe you can drive to langley to come and get them from me? Just a thought to help out..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Paul's Aquarium used to sell them as well. I should wake up at night and bottle mine for sale


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

Ya u should, lol. Anyways i appreciate the gesture but i just missed them before they closed. I guess my next question is, is how do these things happen on there own and how old of a tank does it usually take for these creatures to show up


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

They do come with the live rocks. You "should" have a healthy population within a few months. You can try to get a piece of rock from an established tank in Abbotsford.

In the display tank, the fish will eat them. My long nose copper banded butterfly hunt for the all day. When the light out, they come out. Turn the light on and you will see them run for cover in the crevices of rocks.

I used to have a 33g refugium lit 24/7. With no predator, they come out by the hundreds. I was thinking about selling them at one point.


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks for the info, ill take a look tonight and see and maybe ill go get some live rock tomorrow as well.


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

or i guess if someone did wanna bottle some up id be willing to pay lol


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Easiest wAy is get a ball of cheato in A known pods infested tank and in few days, tAke that chaeto back to your tank.... Lotsa need pods.

Msjbot


----------



## fishykisses (May 11, 2010)

king ed said they can order it, they're a touch closer than J&L. I just bought a bottle from J&L last week.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've heard that the bottled ones are just for feeding and don't survive in tanks although I could be wrong


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The ones in the bottle could be live for awhile with a food source of live phyto plankton, I have a few friends growing these live pods, they are almost microscopic and very hard to see. Jl ships products to people in the LM that can't travel far. You could get them to ship some but you would have to use it up quickly. Also you could try hatching baby brine for an easier live food supply for your fish and corals. I am doing it now and it's very easy. For instructions on hatching brine google it!

One more thing brine can live in tanks longer than other microscopic animals.....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I still think that a healthy reef set up in time will get its own healthy culture. I thought they sell them to "seed" the tank.


----------

